# First Leuc eggs do they look right?



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Iv had a trio of Leucs for the last 3 years and never had any breeding. Well today I found my First eggs but they don't look right can I get some input. I am also noticing some new aggression should I be worried they have been together for 3 years now.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

They don't look right. They should be solid black in coloration. 

As far as the aggression, do you know what sex ratio you have? How do you know it's aggression and not mating "wrestling"? What size tank are they in?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

They could be good. Sometimes my leuc eggs look like this and develop normally


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Not sure on sex ratio I can't tell them apart but IV only seen one male calling. The fighting was one frog sitting atop the other while the 3rd called. The tank is a V-Scape 18 deep 15 wide 22 tall.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Haha...good or not, I'm excited for you bro!


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Part of your aggression problems may be due to the fact there aren't many visual barriers. Not too many places for the frogs to hide and get away from one another.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks for the input Rusty. The broms in the tank are huge and its easy for the frogs to hide in, I thought that would be enough. What would you suggest adding or changing to give them better visual barriers?


----------



## Amphibian addict (May 15, 2012)

c81kennedy said:


> Thanks for the input Rusty. The broms in the tank are huge and its easy for the frogs to hide in, I thought that would be enough. What would you suggest adding or changing to give them better visual barriers?


I don't know how well your tank is with moister, humidity ect. But if you could get some tall growing begonia's. I personally like the look of them, and would replace the moss with that. and also if you can, get bigger leaf litter. like magnolia or something.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

The tank gets sprayed 3 times a day be a mistking. I keep really good ventilation so it balances out. there is only a tiny bit of moss by the corner with the drainage corner. The other piece of moss is on top of the cocohut. I'v got oak leaf ficus that should climb the background over time.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

with my first eggs, was also quite unsure about the viability--so asked Scott(Dartsandragons) to look at them ... he described a haziness that he called "cat's eyes"of the top part as an indication that they are not good...it was a very helpful description...and a fuzziness around them will eventually develop..but if they are good...a line will appear...exciting stuff....


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

I'v got northern Varibilis , Vents and costa rican auratus all breeding so I have a good idea what those eggs look like when they are good. Just wasn't sure if the leucs had different looking eggs. I looked bad to me I just wanted to be sure and was excited because these were my first frog and have never breed for me.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I totally understand.what has amazed me is the different size between azureus eggs and terriblis..the terriblis eggs are tiny by comparison...and I've only had one good egg per clutch of several clutches...interesting...


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Iv noticed that the Vent eggs are smaller the the Varibilas eggs even though the frogs are close to the same size. Even funnier is the Varibilis tads get about the same size as the green and black tads before they morph.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

The eggs look ok IMO, they're fertilized.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

B-NICE said:


> The eggs look ok IMO, they're fertilized.


10-4 I was keeping them just to make sure. I'll update in a few days if they start to develop.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

is there an "appearance" to fertilized vs. unfertilized eggs? Obviously one would not want to "pull" them before they were fertilized, but then you have to have concerns about them being trampled on....


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Lookie lookie.


----------



## Malibu307 (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats on the development. My leucs just laid some and I'm wondering how long you waited before pulling them. I've been unsuccessful with my past two clutches.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

I pulled them as soon as I found them. Just got a second clutch of 6. All 6 of the first clutch made it to tadpoles but one tadpole died yesterday.


----------

